# EB Survivor Challenge 2



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 10, 2014)

Challenge 2 begins now. The task is to design a recreation center to be constructed on the USS Enterprise. This recreation center will replace the aging holodeck and will feature advanced fitness, entertainment, and relaxation technology. Each team will submit a completed set of plans (produced using whatever software you want... microsoft paint is perfectly acceptable) that can be downloaded and reviewed by the board community. You have until the end of the day Wednesday, 12 FEB 2014, to submit your plans. Voting for best set of plans will begin on Wednesday 12 FEB 2014 and will go until Thursday 13 FEB 2014.

The team with the most votes at the end of the voting session will win and the losing team will have to vote off a member.

Keys to success:

1. Humor and outlandishness is always a boon to your winning potential

2. Well organized, clean, and professional plans can hide a lot of design flaws

3. Cited references (such as existing USS Enterprise blueprints) add to the designer's credibility


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2014)

^ challenge accepted!!! _&lt;nerd gasm&gt;_ Like this is something never attempted in the many LAN parties I've been to (did I just say that outloud?). _ &lt;grins mischievously&gt; _


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

It will have to be green paper and pencil for me


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 11, 2014)

I am assuming that the USS Enterprise is not an aircraft carrier...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Plan submission for team HBB. See attachment below.

New Recreation Center Design Proposal.pdf


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 12, 2014)

Automatic loss, the game moderator gets "error, you do not have permission to view this attachment"!!!!

But seriously can one of the admins fix that?

And immon my iPhone if that matters.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2014)

^ I will look into it. As you created this topic, I'm not sure why it would be restricting your access. Can you confirm that the same issue occurs when you download from a PC as opposed to your phone?

In the meantime, this link should work without issue.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice submission.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

The existing, outdated layout for decks 10 and 11 are provided in the attached plan.

Holodeck existing conditions.pdf


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

Our proposals for redesign are attached.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm still getting the permission error even on my PC. I was able to go to the link you gave me Kfox, but I can't download any of the actual attachments.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

For both their's and ours?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 12, 2014)

I uploaded from my phone. Is Kfox looking into this? If not, I can try redoing from laptop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> The existing, outdated layout for decks 10 and 11 are provided in the attached plan.


That print doesn't seem accurate as it's outdated. Can you confirm whether that plan is for a sovereign class star ship? Could be a major design flaw.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's referenced in the titleblock, it's of the galaxy class and I don't think it was specified which class design for in the task requirements.

Although it's not relevant to the task, here is a link to the complete set of plans for the galaxy class.

http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/ed-whitefire-enterprise-ncc-1701d.php


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm pretty sure it's referenced in the titleblock,


False.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure it's referenced in the titleblock,
> ...


Actually, I'll take True for $500 Alex. See attached.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Does there even need to be a vote? I think the frozen folks proved that they were not up to this challenge.


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Does there even need to be a vote? I think the frozen folks proved that they were not up to this challenge.




I don't know, based on past discussion, they may have invented some sort of perpetual motion device...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 13, 2014)

Dammit, I still can't download the attachments.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2014)

I think supe is the mole...


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not saying it's the superior design, simply that we cannot ignore the scientific feats associated with taking off from a treadmill.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


I don't dispute that your diagram shows a galaxy class ship. I do dispute that it's not the latest and greatest sovereign class. Meaning your team started with an inferior design from the get-go. Fail. :Failed:



Sapper said:


> Dammit, I still can't download the attachments.


Since team Frozen Chosen did not provide an alternative method for the game moderator to obtain a copy of their design, team HBB will step in for good measure to assist to keep a level playing field. Here's the link for the Frozen Chosens design proposal. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Who cares about the rules...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

We have the Enterprise taking off from a treadmill = automatic win.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Once again, negative. Rules never stipulated whether we were to redesign for new or older models. They simply stated that we redesign for an "aging" holders. Therefore, one could argue that the older model ship presented a more aged version of the holodeck.
> 
> Argument won on a technicality.


No where in my post did I state there was a rule breach. I merely pointed out the Frozen Chosen design was based on old technology and therefore was inferior to the design set forth by HBB. Argument invalid.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, negative. Rules never stipulated whether we were to redesign for new or older models. They simply stated that we redesign for an "aging" holders. Therefore, one could argue that the older model ship presented a more aged version of the holodeck.
> ...


Actually, argument still valid. We used an inferior layout based on old technology with the intention of upgrading it to current needs. Therefore the galaxy class ship would have current mods.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> We have the Enterprise taking off from a treadmill = automatic win.


totally impractical, it would never work.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok Kfox, I seriously just laughed my butt off at the link you provided.

I actually really would like to see Frozen Chosen's design though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

According to what Matt?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Sapper, I am home today and I don't have a working desktop or laptop so I cannot upload it for you other than how I did. Someone on my team will have to.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> According to what Matt?


You need to read Stephen Hawking's "A Brief History of Time" and ask yourself, "how many tortoises are needed to support the treadmill?"

In my professional opinion as an untrained theoretical physicist it's crap.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Wait a minute. Earlier today you said, and I quote, "who cares about the rules...". Therefore if it's based on scientific principles and rules, who cares....


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

You're right.

But now I'm talking about the LAWS of physics. Rules and laws are two different things.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't see how in the context of this debate


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

You'll just have to trust me on this one.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Negative. Frozen Chosen wins again


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice try...

Maybe you'll still get a trophy for trying.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 13, 2014)

Will somebody grab a pry bar and flashlight? I think Matt's panties are in a wad again.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Will somebody grab a pry bar and flashlight? I think Matt's panties are in a wad again.




Actually...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2014)

Why would you use a treadmill for a spaceship? It is quite obvious that you are all not rocket scientists. Even in the1960s stationary rocket propulsion was utilized to exit the atmosphere. In space a treadmill would only propel you backwards.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 13, 2014)

There will be no voting until I can download attachments and if I get too pissed off waiting, the group with the most admins / mods will lose this challenge by default.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Ah ok. So your ship will have an up-to-date recreation center but a completely useless weapons array against the Borg. Basically your plan of attack will be to "entertain" them to death. Got it. :thumbs:



Sapper said:


> Ok Kfox, I seriously just laughed my butt off at the link you provided.
> 
> I actually really would like to see Frozen Chosen's design though.





Sapper said:


> There will be no voting until I can download attachments and if I get too pissed off waiting, the group with the most admins / mods will lose this challenge by default.


Did I mix up and post the wrong file?! Weird. How about this one instead? You're welcome Frozen Chosen. Hopefully you'll still get some small trinket for 2nd place.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a demonstration of Frozen Chosen's proposed design. BUT DON'T WORRY, IT HAD AN UPGRADED REC ROOM! LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

CAD work credit to MS.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Why would you use a treadmill for a spaceship? It is quite obvious that you are all not rocket scientists. Even in the1960s stationary rocket propulsion was utilized to exit the atmosphere. In space a treadmill would only propel you backwards.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2014)

How is that a recreation room? I have been enjoying running but believe that only addresses... well... nothing of the original task at hand. You didn't follow the requirements outlined in the RFP... (this is why you shouldn't buy hand grenades and land mines from the lowest bidder... )


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 13, 2014)

Okay poll added, cast your votes. And no editing the results for those of you with admin access.

Voting will go for about 24 hours or so.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

Fox, do you even know how a holodeck works? The technology you posted was a downgrade, and serves as only slightly better than a XBox Kinect.

Everyone knows the Enterprise would work better if it launched from a treadmill.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Fox, do you even know how a holodeck works?  The technology you posted was a downgrade, and serves as only slightly better than a XBox Kinect.
> 
> Everyone knows the Enterprise would work better if it launched from a treadmill.


This


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

Had to give HBB the nod for two reasons:

1) I don't believe space to have any 110v receptacles, and

2) Given the relative size of the Enterprise from the treadmill drawing, I wouldn't be able to reach the controls.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Fox, do you even know how a holodeck works? The technology you posted was a downgrade, and serves as only slightly better than a XBox Kinect.


I surely do. Check out the original Star Trek series once when they are using the holodeck. Looks like a game of Minecraft. LOL

Our proposal takes the latest Oculus Rift tech. and adds to it the quantum computing capabilities of a Sovereign class star ship. Forgoing the need to even have the O.R. head gear attached. WINNING x10


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fox, do you even know how a holodeck works? The technology you posted was a downgrade, and serves as only slightly better than a XBox Kinect.
> ...


You criticize our team for using "outdated" (read: older) versions of the holodeck during discussions, then turn around and claim it as the basis of your design? WTF?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 13, 2014)

Supe said:


> Had to give HBB the nod for two reasons:
> 
> 1) I don't believe space to have any 110v receptacles, and
> 
> 2) Given the relative size of the Enterprise from the treadmill drawing, I wouldn't be able to reach the controls.




Who said it was 110?

Better work out harder to get faster. Duh!


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Had to give HBB the nod for two reasons:
> ...




I don't believe there are ANY free-floating space outlets.

Speed isn't the issue. Height is, in that I am not considerably larger than the Enterprise.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

What if I said there was a battery and/or wireless option for only $19.95 more?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 13, 2014)

And if you order now, we'll remove the shipping, handling, and processing fees!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 13, 2014)

Ya know, I am about to order a large amount of stuff from Amazon. It would be a shame if I didn't use the EB link...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

^ :banhim:



Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Now you've lost me. The _environment _is holodeck-like. It's not an actual holodeck because the whole point of this was to replace the holodeck. We will be adapting the Oculus Rift technology to virtual experience. Which will exceed the capabilities of the antiquated holodeck. Once again, argument invalid.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Automatic loss, the game moderator gets "error, you do not have permission to view this attachment"!!!!
> 
> But seriously can one of the admins fix that?


When you get a chance Sap, try to download the attachment again. Just to see if it works.

Here's the ref. post: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22896#entry7099389


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> What if I said there was a battery and/or wireless option for only $19.95 more?




So now I have to buy the milk after I buy the cow? I'd only reconsider with a BOGO at best.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 13, 2014)

KFox, looks like whatever you did there fixed it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > What if I said there was a battery and/or wireless option for only $19.95 more?
> ...


Let me consult with the sales manager and see what kind of package deal we can come up with....

Please hold

&lt;cheesy elevator music&gt;

&lt;cheesy elevator music cuts out creating that split second you think I'm back&gt;

Hello? Ok, well he says that because you already purchased it that we really can't do anything for a package discount, but he did say that we could waive the shipping &amp; handling fee and provide a coupon for 25% off your next order.

Hello?

Sir?

&lt;disconnect sound&gt;


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2014)

WTF is a holodeck? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2014)

Dex: I'm disputing this through PayPal.

Wait... when did I buy this thing?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> WTF is a holodeck?   :dunno:


Don't worry. Just vote frozen chosen


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 13, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> WTF is a holodeck? :dunno:


I think it is kind of like in Demolition Man when Sandra and Sylvester are found to have virtual mind "relations" ... but because of HBB's upgrades it can now be more like "relations" in Weird Science... you know you can actually hold things in our version.... kids these days are calling it the yolodeck because it let's you experience it all in your only life time.... it is actually pretty cool...
So yeah vote for HBB...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is a holodeck?   :dunno:
> ...


Don't listen to her. She's still light headed from being so sick.

Vote Frozen Chosen


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 13, 2014)

My shopping cart is full...


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 13, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> My shopping cart is full...


Where do I go to checkout?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 14, 2014)

HBB - A couple questions, comments:

1. How will the implementation of your proposed upgraded interaction chamber impact the power supply to the rest of the ship as this seems like it will require significantly more power than the existing holodeck. Are there plans to upgrade the power supply generators to account for the increased consumption?

2. It is my understanding that the "tangible" aspect of your recreation center would require a mass storage center and infusion chamber to create the transient textures during interactions. I do not see any indication that you have determined a suitable location on the ship for the mass storage and infusion chamber.

Frozen Chosen - Well, I'm assuming that the "recreation" part was covered by the treadmill and that you threw in a quick google image of the USS Enterprise because you needed something. You tied it all together using a well known EB meme of the airplane on the conveyor belt. Okay, so, let's roll with it since that's your submission.

1. What machinations of space-time distortion are required in order to infinitely loop the USS Enterprise inside of itself in order to be powered by crew members on a treadmill while still existing as an actual starship holding hundreds of crew members? Do you have calculations for this?

2. Do you, as the proposer, feel that this submission was responsive to the called for scope? I'd love to hear your rationale for an answer in the affirmative.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm glad you asked Sapper. I'd be happy to answer your questions. See below.



Sapper said:


> HBB - A couple questions, comments:
> 1. How will the implementation of your proposed upgraded interaction chamber impact the power supply to the rest of the ship as this seems like it will require significantly more power than the existing holodeck. Are there plans to upgrade the power supply generators to account for the increased consumption?
> 
> *The power requirements for the new rec center are indeed greater than that of the existing holodeck. However, the consumption is insignificant compared to the generation capability of the ship itself. Keep in mind that the Sovereign class NCC-1701 is equipped with a 1400+ cochrane matter/anti-matter warp core and impulse deflection crystal. Which is sufficient to meet the new power needs. Also note that Enterprise is equipped with emergency fusion reactors in the event supplemental power is required. Average consumption data will be closely monitored and reported such that the nominal demand is not exceeded.*
> ...


----------



## goodal (Feb 14, 2014)

Knightfox, I applaud you. I thought I was a star trek geek, but I bow to your epic geekyness. May I call you captain? Live long and prosper.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 14, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 14, 2014)

Alright, topic closed. HBB wins again.

For the record, I liked the idea of the conveyor belt meme for recreation that Frozen Chosen proposed. It was funny and in line with what I'd expect out of this group, but it's just a tad unfortunate that not all of the Frozen Chosen's members voted for their own plan, because if they had and once you include my vote, they would have won... oh well, Frozen Chosen must vote off another player, each member must PM me their vote by midnight tonight.


----------

